# Not sure whether my tiels are nocturnal



## queenroot (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry in advance for the long post.

I am a new cockatiel owner (3 weeks) and during the day time, my cockatiels eat a lot and take a lot of naps. They practically nap most of the day, nice and fluffed up, tired eyes, you can tell. Sometimes they will perch together at the top of the cage and other times (mostly) they will sleep perched on their food bowls. They are about 1-1.5 years old.

Now the problem is, that I have literally never seen them sleeping at night. I am not sure whether this is because I wake them up everytime I check up on them (but even when I have very softly approached, they are awake). During the day when they are sleeping, there are lots of noises but they can still sleep through it. Not only this, but even if they are disturbed, their "sleepy signs" like being fluffed up, tired eyes, don't go away.

During the night when I check up on them I see absolutely no evidence of this fluffing up or even tired eyes. They just stare at me quietly from their food bowls. 

It definitely doesn't look like the "I'm startled" awake, because usually when that happens they will fly around scared. But they are just staring at me, on their food bowls... the whole night.

And before you ask, they sleep in a separated, isolated room that is nice and quiet, I leave the door cracked a little open and turn on the light from an adjacent room so they are not in complete darkness. I used to cover them the first few days I got them, but the female tiel became extremely aggressive when I covered their cage. She hated it so much she would hiss at me, so I had to stop.

I do sleep quite late at night, but they are at the other end of the house and no one else lives with me so there's really no noise from me other than typing.

Is there something I'm doing wrong? Or have I just coincidentally woken them up everytime I slowly walked past the room to see if they're sleeping?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Birds in addition to having excellent eyesight also have more sensitive hearing. Its very possible they hear you walking by the door.


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh yes i had this problem when i first owned 'Tiels. See they are by no means nocturnal. And because they still feel new they are going to be nervous of anything creeping around there cage at night. In the day they feel secure to sleep because they know whats going on around them. So what you need to do from here (ive been there done that) is leave them completely alone at night. Its sounds like they have a nice set up, maybe my only suggestion is completely close the door to block noise, and put a night light in there room (that's what i do). And then cover most there cage with a light sheet (so they will stop observing their surroundings and just sleep). This works with mine, and no matter what urge you have to peek in on them DON'T DO IT. They need 100% quiet and no disturbance. Even opening the door will make them WIDE awake. Also make sure in the day you talk to them a lot, and that they are comfortable near you, always make sure your bond is close. This is from much experience and hope it helps! Any questions just write them down!

~Skye


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree with 3love, no matter how quiet you are, they will always be awake when looking in at them. They really do need to be covered and left alone. Even if your one hisses at you, it will be ok to cover her. Milo sometimes hisses at me then too, but he quiets down right away. Leaving a night light nearby is always good.


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh yes from got to put mine hisses like maniacs every night when I cover her, lol. Soon they sleep though in peace

~Skye


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## queenroot (Feb 16, 2016)

Okay, thanks for your suggestions. I'm thinking of putting a translucent type of sheet instead. So they are not completely blocked out and can still see something. Does that sound good?


----------

